# Independent Trading Co. Offers PRM4500 Unisex Midweight Pigment-Dyed Pullover Hoodie



## Deborah Sexton (Jan 16, 2007)

Independent Trading Co. has announced the addition of a new pigment-dyed hooded pullover to its lineup. The PRM4500 Unisex Midweight Pigment-Dyed Pullover Hoodie is made of ultra-soft, 9-ounce, cotton/polyester fleece, with 100 percent cotton, 32-singles face yarn for comfort and style. The process of dyeing the full garment gives each piece unique character and a vintage look. 

The PRM4500 features a jersey-lined hood; 1 x 1 ribbing at cuffs and waistband; sewn eyelets; twill neck tape; and split-stitch, double-needle sewing on all seams. The style has a standard unisex fit and comes in sizes XS-3XL. 

It is available in nine colors, including pastels, darks and neutrals, which may vary slightly in production and washing due to the pigment-dyeing process. Colors include pink, maroon, yellow, mint, alpine green, light blue, slate blue, sandstone and black.

For more information, go to https://www.independenttradingco.com/collections/coming-soon/products/prm4500.

Independent Trading Company has been a leading supplier of custom and blank fleece since 1987. It offers basic and fashion styles for men, women, and youth. For more information, contact Independent Trading Co. at (877) 366-9911; (949) 366-9911; fax (949) 366-5488; email: [email protected]; Facebook: Independent Trading Co.; or visit the website at www.independenttradingco.com.


----------

